# Need some Help about IXS Clever knee-Shin guards



## alonmil (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm planing to get new Knee-Shin Guards.
currently I have the Fox Lounch Pro Knee-Shin - don't like theme, they are too short on the shin (I have long legs  )
So after searching around I ended up with the IXS Cleaver

can someone help me to decide?
give some feedback about the IXS CLeaver?
or maybe give some alternatives?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My husband and I both wear the IXS Cleaver. We bought them last year and they are still holding up. They don't slide down, they are light weight

Large should fit you 

I have the elbow pads as well


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a set of IXS Hammer knee and elbow pads. They do the job.

IXS Hammer Knee Guard 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles

Seem to have a real mixed bag of reviews on CR, but they have been great. Flexible, good coverage (for me they are actually a tiny bit long in the shin), and not too hot. Good deals on them these days too. (As per CR however, the traps do come up a bit long).


----------



## net4n6 (Jul 6, 2015)

I just ordered iXS Assault Knee/Shin Guards and iXS Assault Elbow Guards. I will provide reviews after I used them.


----------



## net4n6 (Jul 6, 2015)

I got the Large and they were too small at the thighs. I exchanged for the XL and they were still too small. I don't have big thighs. I only weight 175 lbs. I have to return them because they fit everywhere. Except the thighs.


----------

